

What is the single most influential book every mathematician should read? - ezhil
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/262/what-is-the-single-most-influential-book-every-mathematician-should-read

======
ap22213
I haven't read most of the books in the list, but I do have very fond memories
of Rudin's "Principles of Mathematical Analysis".

